# How to make a fisher cube?



## shoot1510 (Dec 25, 2008)

Does anybody or anyone know how to make a fisher cube.
It a cool mod to change a Rubik cube to a fisher cube.

Show pictures or videos with explanation so I can understand it.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 25, 2008)

I can maybe PM you some pics later, but basically you:

Imagine cutting a corner in half going by the line between the corner of one edge and the corner of another edge. Extend the cut through the entire cube. Do that for every corner, edge, corner group. Then sand all lines clean.

Fill the pieces with some filler, Apoxie sculpt, milliput, etc.

Sand flat.

Assemble the cube again and make sure the turning is smooth.

Sand the pieces you cut off so they are uniform.

Now you have an octagonal prism or whatever they are.

Extend the unmodified sides with the pieces you cut off.

Paint if necessary. Only paint the outside of the cube. I've heard acrylic-based spray paint works well. Mask off the inner workings.

Sticker, lube, enjoy.


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 25, 2008)

In Pictures please?

You did the writing, but How will I do that.
Some of the words like filler, Apoxie sculpt, I don't understand.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll explain it to you at school, shoot.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 26, 2008)

I can PM pictures. Fillers are like putty that you can use to fill up the hollow area left by the cut. Apoxie sculpt is a type of filler, and so is milliput.


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 26, 2008)

Then What?


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 26, 2008)

No offence but I think you're asking way too many questions. You can ask and ask and still don't get it.

Try to visualize for yourself. I personally have never modded any puzzle (unless making hybrids counts), but I have a good idea how it can be done.

Visualize for yourself. *Just visualize.*


----------



## chicken08 (Dec 28, 2008)

shoot1510, if you're tired of making fishers cube.. I can make you one, but it will cost you..


----------



## tim (Dec 28, 2008)

JTW2007 said:


> I can maybe PM you some pics later



Why can't you post them here?


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 29, 2008)

Good point. I'll try to get those pics up yet today. Maybe an entire tutorial in the how-to's, guides, etc. area?


----------



## xTheAndyx (Feb 23, 2009)

chicken08 said:


> shoot1510, if you're tired of making fishers cube.. I can make you one, but it will cost you..



how much? i'd buy it, unless i don't have the money...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 23, 2009)

basicly the whole idea is to cut the cube into a octagonal barrel, then glue the pieces onto the turning part.

then fill the hollow part with anything you want


----------



## Ton (Feb 23, 2009)

Take an old octagon cube/barrel /pepper bus 







and use these as the center pieces





This is how the make the center piece


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 23, 2009)

That or you can make the Octagon barrel out of a 3x3 first and then do the mod. Think of it as cutting diagonally from one side of a corner-edge-corner sandwich and gluing the pieces to the adjacent flat surface, then repeating this for every vertical edge (edge meaning edge of the whole cube, not an edge piece).


----------



## jcuber (Feb 23, 2009)

What is a good cutting tool for cubes? one that makes clean cuts like in the picture.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 23, 2009)

A razor saw would be the best choice.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 24, 2009)

i uses the exacto knife....


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 24, 2009)

I just used a hand saw. It worked okay, but in the future I'd probably go dremel or razor saw.


----------



## xTheAndyx (Feb 25, 2009)

Ton said:


> Take an old octagon cube/barrel /pepper bus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD I JUST COMPLETELY GOT HOW TO MAKE ONE NOW!! THANK YOU MAN!!! now i can finally make one =D


----------



## MangoTangoFox (May 8, 2009)

Resulting in....





Does anyone know how much one of these would cost, Im considering making a few, and maybe a few mini ones using diansheng mini cubes.


----------



## TomZ (May 8, 2009)

Tony Fisher cubes has requested for Fisher Cubes not to be sold and I request that you respect his wishes. So don't ask for a price.


----------



## jukon (Mar 18, 2010)

The pictures are still not here yet, and it wont turn the same way.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 18, 2010)

Someone finally posted a video.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 18, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Someone finally posted a video.



You say "finally" about a video that's almost 1 year old


----------

